
6.5 mag Earthquake in Idaho - doggodad
6.5 preliminary. Thankfully, it was centered in a mountain range far enough from populated areas to not cause much damage.
======
doggodad
I was looking at P-wave earthquake alarms after a viral video showed a group
of cats simultaneously recognizing the sound/vibration of a P-wave. They're
only about $50 USD. Anyone ever tried them and do they work?

------
doggodad
[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us70008jr5...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us70008jr5/executive)

------
Cyberdog
I'm in Boise. It was a long and strong one. Ah… it reminded me of home.

I hope it didn't do too much damage to the old brick buildings downtown.

------
sds357
I felt it here in the Bitterroot of MT. Shook the cabin pretty good with a
weird rolling motion.

~~~
doggodad
That's about 130 miles as the crow flies.

